# Pyraminx Ball Bearing



## linkmaster03 (May 23, 2008)

I lost a ball bearing for one of the tips, and it stays in the same place if I turn the slice. How can I fix this?


----------



## linkmaster03 (May 26, 2008)

Anyone?


----------



## Jai (May 27, 2008)

Hasn't happened to me, so I dunno, but how about somehow making a makeshift ball bearing?


----------



## fanwuq (May 27, 2008)

I lost one too. It doesn't affect anything. So I did nothing about it.


----------

